# Bell Curves



## cdeak01 (Apr 9, 2010)

Could anyone tell me where I could find National E/M bell curves for Oncology?


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.donself.com/05-Utilization.html


----------



## SHIBA425 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Bell curve book*

I use the book published by Decision Health.  the title is 2010E/M Bell Curve Data Book.  Call 1877-602-3835 or pbncustomer@decisionhealth.com, you could also check their website www.decisionhealth.com .

Good Luck


----------



## cdeak01 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you all!


----------



## j.berkshire (Apr 20, 2010)

Another option is to access CMS's E&M utilization data for calendar year 2008 (the latest available) at this link: http://www.cms.gov/MedicareFeeforSvcPartsAB/Downloads/EMSpecialty08.pdf?agree=yes&next=Accept
 and to do your own calculations by specialty.


----------

